# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực >  Lẩu cá giòn, Bò hầm Phủi, Lợn mán nướng... tại Quán Phủi 3 - Quán ăn Hà Nội

## hangnt

Nói đến Quán Phủi 3 – Số 8 ngõ 180 Thái Thịnh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội ắt hẳn ai một lần đến cũng thấy khó quên bởi trong lòng Hà Nội lại có một không gian ấm cúng và yên tĩnh đến thế.

Tuy thời gian hoạt động chưa lâu nhưng với sự yêu mến và ủng hộ của nhiều anh, chị, em, bạn bè, Quán Phủi 3 đã hân hạnh được đón tiếp nhiều khách quý đến thưởng thức món ăn và đóng góp nhiều ý kiến quý báu về các mặt như chất lượng món ăn, cách chế biến, phục vụ,…


Với câu slogan: “Hương vị lạ - Phục vụ hay”, Quán Phủi đang cố xây dựng quán với hai nền tảng đó là Chất lượng món ăn và Thái độ phục vụ.

Quán Phủi 3 đi theo phong cách rượu dân tộc với các món lạ như: Lợn mán, cá giòn, rau rừng, ếch,…Với đội ngũ bếp lâu năm trong nghề sẽ mang tới Thực khách những trải nghiệm mới và nhân viên phục vụ được huấn luyện và kinh nghiệm phục vụ quý khách chu đáo, tận tình.


Quán Phủi 3 có lối thiết kế nhẹ nhàng theo phong cách cổ độc đáo từ kiến trúc bên ngoài đến các đồ vật, hoạ tiết trang trí bên trong. Tất cả vẻ đẹp phong thuỷ hữu tình đó tạo thành một nét đẹp cổ kính đậm đà bản sắc dân tộc. 




Khách hàng khi đến với Quán Phủi 3 chắc chắn thực khách sẽ rất ấn tượng với không gian đặc biệt của quán, nhưng thật là thiếu sót nếu chúng ta khách nhắc đến thực đơn tại đây. Tất cả những món ăn mang phong vị ẩm thực của 3 miền Bắc Trung Nam đều hội một cách đầy đủ tại Quán. Vì vây, không cần phải đi đâu xa mà ngay tại mảnh đất Hà Thành, chúng ta đã có thể thưởng thức trọn vẹn những món ăn lạ miệng, độc đáo để thỏa mãn niềm yêu thích ẩm thực của mình.

Đặc biệt, khi đến với Quán Phủi 3, thực khách sẽ được thưởng thức hương vị thơm, nồng của đặc sản rượu mơ Núi Tản. Rượu có nồng độ nhẹ, thích hợp cả cho những chị em phụ nữ.


Thực đơn phong phú với nhiều món ăn ngon, Quán Phủi 3 thực sự là điểm đến lý tưởng để thư giãn sau những giờ làm việc căng thẳng, mệt mỏi.

*MENU THAM KHẢO MỘT SỐ MÓN ĂN KHÁC TẠI QUÁN PHỦI 3*


*QUÁN PHỦI 3*

Địa chỉ: Số 08 ngõ 180 Thái Thịnh, Đống Đa, Hà Nội

Tell: 04 6656 9239

Website: http://www.quanphui.com/HomePage.htm



>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Phủi 3*





Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội*- *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## hangnt

*Lẩu cá giòn, Bò hầm Phủi, Lợn mán nướng... tại Quán Phủi 3*

*- Set ăn bao gồm:*


*+ Set 01*





Nộm cải tím



Khoai môn tẩm vừng chiên



Ngọn su su xào



Bò hầm Phủi (400 gram)



Lợn mán hấp (400 gram)





Lẩu cá giòn (800 gram cá giòn phi lê)






Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội*- *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------


## hangnt

*+ Set 02*





Nộm cải tím



Khoai môn tẩm vừng chiên



Rau càng cua xào



Lợn mán nướng (400 gram)



Ếch đồng rang muối  (400 gram)





Lẩu gà nấm tươi (01 kg gà)







Để tham quan Hà Nội bạn có thể tham khảo tour *Tham quan thủ đô Hà Nội 1 ngày (Giá 360.000 VNĐ/Khách)* -* Tham quan thu do Ha Noi 1 ngay (Gia 360.000VND/Khach)*

Tham khảo toàn bộ các tour liên quan tại *tour du lịch Hà Nội* - *tour du lich Ha Noi*

Để xem đi lại, ăn ở, tất tần tật các vấn đề về du lịch Hà Nội click vào *du lịch Hà Nội* - *du lich Ha Noi*

Cùng khám phá *các quán ăn ở Hà Nội*- *cac quan an o Ha Noi*

----------

